# canon 60 D and canon 7D



## delko (Jan 19, 2012)

HI all.

I current have a 60D.

im considerring selling to upgrade to a 7d.

My question is will  the 7d's be of beter quality?

Im thinking due to the 19 point AF the images might be sharper.


Im really confussed right now.

Any help would be deeply appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## argieramos (Jan 19, 2012)

delko said:
			
		

> HI all.
> 
> I current have a 60D.
> 
> ...



If you are talking about the IQ, 60D and 7D sensors are the same. 7D has better build quality though. In my opinion, it's not much of an upgrade. Upgrade your lens.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 19, 2012)

delko said:


> HI all.
> 
> I current have a 60D.
> 
> ...



The image quality lies heavily in what type of glass you have in front of your camera. More AF points will not provide "sharper" images, but they may provide more _consistently _sharp images due to the reliability of the 19 pt focus system. The 60D has 9 cross type points, and that's nothing to scoff at, and if you're getting photos that aren't sharp with it... It's probably user error or poor quality glass in front of the sensor. 

What do you have for glass right now?


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 19, 2012)

No, if you want improved IQ you need to upgrade lenses and learn how to get sharp image quality. 50% or more of your sharpness issues has to do with not knowing how to get what you are wanting and the other 50% is from using consumer grade lenses. An old digital rebel will give you an amazing image quality when paired with knowledge and good glass. 
A top of the line 1D MKIII will give you crap quality when you don't know how to use it or you are using cheap glass.


----------



## delko (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome .

Thanx guys.

Well not what i expected but definitely very  glad about the replies.

Got the plaatic fantastic 50mm f1.8 canon fix focal lens.

And then the 18-55 kit lens f3.5-5.6

Then the sigma 18-250 f3.5 - 6.3 with OS

Then the sigma 50-500 f4-6.3 with OS

Does any on these lenses come even closs to good glass ?


----------



## Overread (Jan 20, 2012)

50mm f1.8 is generally regarded as good optics, shoddy build quality. It's a cheap mass produced lens, but has good optics, not the best, but certainly sharp enough for many. 
Sigma 18-250mm - like any superzoom lens is making a lot of compromises through its focal range in order to give you such a massive range. It's a great lens for being a "one lens does all" kind of approach, though it won't really excel at anything. 

50-500mm OS - good for what it does (sigma make a range of these and I always forget which is the upper range and lower range and newer/older ones). It gives you 50-500mm worth of focal length and from what I recall, is pretty much on par with the 100-400mm L. So for covering the same range you'll be hard pressed to get significantly better.
That said whilst results from it will be good and decent when processed and sharpened in editing; it won't be a touch on options like a 300mm f4 IS L or a 400mm f5.6. 

In the end you've got to identify your key interest areas, your focal lengths you like using, the subjects you like working with, the conditions, type of shot etc... The more criteria you have the better as it lets you refine what your key requirements are, you can then start to hunt down what lenses will be suit those situations and your budget.


----------



## delko (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanx. Let me explain.
At the begining just when i bought my 60d Then I wanted to zoom... 
Lol so know i got a few telephotos... 
The 18-250 i ussualy use when going 4x4.
Its just snap shots... And there arent any art in any of that snapshots. I love 4x4ing and this type of photography is really to capture moments and feelings...
Its a good all round lens without great image quality.

So my actual love is people photography aswell as candid. I bought the 50mm f1.8 to get wide aperture. I love shooting at f2.8 ... Its like my passion. I enjoy it extremely...
So here is the major area where i would need extremely good glass...
I am thinking about the 70-200 sigma f2.8 OS or the 70-200 L canon non IS.
I just love bokeh and dept of field... And im kindof keen to start candid but im scrared taking photos if random people in the public it might get me into trouble...and have no experience of candids...

And then my 50-500 is just for sports and places where i need to get really close like going to the bush and capturing some impressive wildlife and when goin on a safari.

So i just wanted to explain how i see it my 50 f1.8 is definite my favourite.

Thank you for your patience....


----------



## Overread (Jan 20, 2012)

If the 50mm f1.8 is your favoured lens consider a Canon or Sigma 50mm f1.4 (the sigma is newer and generally beats the canon on most counts - though there are some that get poor samples its rare and most are good). Giving you better AF motors, better build quality and an improvement to the optics (as well as a smoother circle for out of focus highlights). You could also consider the very expensive 50mm f1.2 L as a highcost option. 

70-200mm lens wise they are very versatile lenses and very popular. The L versions from Canon are all very good, the f4 versions more than capable of standing up to (and oft beating) the f2.8 on pure image sharpness (though its a fine line, not a night and day difference) though the very top currently would be the Canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS L MII - with the sigma f2.8 OS probably falling in right behind it.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 20, 2012)

The sigma 70-200 OS is my go to lens for nearly everything these days. I love it for portraits, sports, weddings... You name it I use that lens for it. 
The thing with lenses is that they are NOT their sharpest wide open, so at 2.8 an f/2.8 lens is a bit soft. I generally use the sigma at f/3.1 to f/4. 
In order to shoot with sharpness at f/2.8 you are best off with a f/1.4 or even 1.2 lens. They don't make very many f/1.2's and the f/1.4's are a little limited. There are no f/1.anything zooms-they're all primes. 
That being said, I'm not trying to discourage you from the Sigma or the Canon 70-200's, just realize that with them you won't get the sharpest image at f/2.8-although it will be vastly sharper than your other zooms.


----------

